
BetaList's Marc Köhlbrugge learned code by hacking video games as a kid - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/interviews-wip-and-betalist-founder-marc-kohlbrugge-taught-himself-to-code/
======
Pete-Codes
Marc made WIP, a Telegram chat group which I love. I was really curious about
his background and luckily he was good enough to answer my questions. Turns
out hacking a video game helped him a lot.

